# Menopur expiry date



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,

I am (crazyily) about to start another IVF cycle - I have 6 vials of menopur left over from my last cycle which expired in end of Jan 2009.  Do you think they would still be OK in April?  It is only 1 days dose for me but about £150 of drugs, so I thought it would be worth asking what you thought.... I am tempted to use them as I have had them for 18 months plus, they have been stored correctly and given that they would only be about 8 weeks over their expiry date, I kind of think they would still be OK....

What do you think?

Thanks for your help....

Dobby


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dobby,

Usually when companies get a licence to sell their drugs they have done extensive stability studies on them and the expiry date that is given to the product is the latest date that completely guarentees stability when stored correctly. This is especially important with temperature sensitive drugs. Often there is no available information regarding stability after this date so we can't say if they are ok to use or not.

Obviously drugs don't suddenly go 'off' from one day to the next but they will degrade over time and its impossible to say how much of the active drug will be left after a few months or years past expiry. Menopur doesn't degrade into anything that would cause harm but it may be less effective a few months past expiry. As its impossible to say then the advice is always to properly discard any drugs past their expiry date.

Sorry can't advise otherwise but ultimately decision is yours whether you want to go ahead and use them or not.

Best wishes for this cycle
Maz x


----------

